# Tomy AFX Electronic Control Station



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I picked up a couple of these on ebay. Just love the quality construction of these things. They look much more toy like on the internet than in person. Meaning, when you see one, you go, hhmmmm, I think that looks perfect! Well, I do anyway. I have also posted pictures of the instructions since the google searches prior to my getting one only showed super distant photos of the units and no instructions that I could see. So, here you go!

Shipping costs:


















4 Lane Action!



























Instructions!!



























Enjoy!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!!! Suddenly. our USPS rate increase don't seem so bad!! :tongue: Cool looking set up!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

These look so cool!!!! >>>>envy envy envy<<<<
I've always wanted a set up with these! What do they sound like? How is it?
Other than print race reports, can this do anything a slot car program timer can do?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Brings back memories we used them for years.
There's a set on my old track,and they still work perfect.
When the orginal versions came out in the late 80's they were state of the art for the time:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

How do they connect to the track?


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

Shadowracer said:


> How do they connect to the track?


They snap on to the the underside of the track - reed switches based on a magnet passing over it.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have one, but I never took out of the box. I was thinking about putting it up on the bay.
I remember I paid 100 bucks for it back in 2005 or so.


----------

